
Arcade game innovation with the 4:1 display in a Darius cabinet - seapunk
https://threader.app/thread/1054907948852342784
======
mariuolo
Neat. Is looks like the same cabinet used for Ninja Warriors
([https://www.arcade-
museum.com/game_detail.php?game_id=8892](https://www.arcade-
museum.com/game_detail.php?game_id=8892)).

